# Roof strips



## hayyan (Jun 17, 2007)

I didnt see this question on any of the forums. 
Well, i have had some people say that my beautiful Q White Calla looks like a dinasour, and once i got a school bus, and another i got soccermom !!!








wasnt very impressed !!








Now i am thinking that if i remove the standard roof strips, or racks, or whatever you may call them, the car might looks even better.
Any thoughts? comments? perhaps pictures?
Mind you, i have the panoramic roof.


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Roof strips (hayyan)*

They're just ignorant and/or jealous. I use my roof rails (Thule rack), so removing them isn't an option for me. I think that the Q would look a little naked without them


----------



## hayyan (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Roof strips (mml7)*

yeah, after i posted this, i kept staring at the car from all angles, i also thought that it would look like it has a long front, and it might look like the all-road.
Still, if someone has any other comments, and pics, you are welcome to update me.


----------



## Giro (Jun 19, 2006)

I think you need to grab your balls and remember what you're driving unless like mine they're lodged in your throat after a run in sport mode. You have, in your possession, one of the finest SUV's ever produced. It has everything and more than you could ask for out of a vehicle of it's size and purpose. Unlike the X5 and especially X3 or MB GL it has no feminine lines at all so the soccer mom quote is drivel. 
Do yourself a favor. Walk outside and take a long look at the front of the Q7. When you realize that something is glaring back, with it's eyes half closed and angled up and chrome teeth flashing at you, you'll quickly realize that a man's SUV is staring right back at you...well except for that white paint. ;-)


----------



## hayyan (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (Giro)*

am not having doubts, i think the car has very very sleek lines, and to think, i was between the carerra 4s and this one, and i went for this, so dont worry, i love the car, but was thinking, was it justified what people thought about this beauty?
i thought if i can improvise, nevertheless, today i am installing a Remus muffler exhaust, its gonna be wild


----------



## kpg111 (May 5, 2002)

*Re: Roof strips (hayyan)*

How about Caractere Styling for the Q7? I think that will totally change how they look at your Q7 hahaha! I'm thinking of doing it for the Q7....
Oh well, those people don't know anything about cars . . . or they are dying of envy! All in all the Q7 is a beautiful marriage of design and function.


----------

